# Looking for better career?



## APIC (Oct 18, 2016)

About us

This is a group for working professionals who are seeking growth in their career, whether within their organisation or aiming for success with new career opportunities. The group will allow you to discuss all potential barriers and questions about career advancement and higher education.

Where am I now? Where do I see myself in the future?

Our group can help you in areas such as:

• Career advancement opportunities within your industry 
• Consolidating work experience and education qualification to catapult your career 
• Effective positioning within the job market 
• Higher qualification to hone skill set that provides employment prospects across all industries 
• Higher & competitive salary 
• Effective communication skills 
• Consolidate business network 
• Internationally recognized qualification for opportunities abroad


Asia Pacific International College (APIC), invites you to join our monthly information sessions at our Sydney campus. Our sessions feature highly successful and experienced keynote speakers covering the latest personal development and career advancement industry topics. Our sessions will help with your journey to greater success. Our aim for the information nights will empower you with greater clarity to put into action your immediate plans for the future. Receive answers from industry leaders who have created their own future through higher education and want to share deeper insights to help you."



1. Strong Functional and technical skills

2. Proof that you know how to apply the knowledge in the real world

3. Emotional intelligence, team player and the ability to be assimilated into the organisational culture.


----------

